
Monster Round For HomeAway: $250 Million, At An Absurd Valuation - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/10/monster-round-for-homeaway-250-million/
======
MaysonL
This sounds like another offshoot of the housing bubble - one that hasn't yet
burst.

